# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  نوشتن برنامه های فارسی با ++turbo c

## amir6682

لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید که چگونه می توانم در ++c فارسی بنویسم :p

----------


## amir6682

نا گفته نماند من یه بار طبق چیزایی که تو یه سایت گفته بودن ابتدا فایل vegaf را در dos prompt اجرا کردم و سپس سیستمم رو هم رستارت کردم سپس قبل از اجرای turboC++‎ v3.0 فایل sepand رو اجرا کرده و سپس turbo c را اجرا کردم ولی هنوز نمی توانم فارسی تایپ کنم یعنی مثلا اگر بخواهم خروجی فارسی داشته باشم نمی توانم .جون من یکی توضیح بده. :wise2:

----------

